# non professional nudes



## aztech

Hi All,

I would like to have some feedback about these home made photos, nudes and non  http://aztechphotomodels.blogspot.com/
I like the poses but  surroundings are  lacking.

First attempt


----------



## Battou

This is considered Blog Pimping, It's a form of Spam.


However.


Most of the images I looked at where way too noisy, Turn the ISO down, seriously. Some of them I could see the niose in the thumbnail it was so drastic.


Additional note. I am a person who shoots High speed film a lot, so Noise comments from me are rare.


----------



## Jedo_03

#4 with a brown paper bag over her head looks just like my next door neighbour's missus...

Anon


----------



## aztech

Thank yoou battou, no it is not spam and I agree about lowering the ISO.
Besides the lighting and background, what do you think about the overal expression and posing?
Is it possible to see that she is not 100% confortable with nude posing?


----------



## jv17

well i suggest that you must hire beautiful models so that you'll gather a better picture..


----------



## aztech

jv17 said:


> well i suggest that you must hire beautiful models so that you'll gather a better picture..



what's wrong with the model?


----------



## K_Pugh

Apart from the noise issue i think they're quite well done.. maybe a little 'warm' in colour. As for the model, i think she has a very pretty face, and i like the images where the focus point is her face with tasteful composition of her body. (the 1st posted on Nov 2nd, and the last of the set of 3 at the curtains.)

Sort out the noise issues and display bigger photos.. off to a good start though i'd say. When i read the title "non pro.." i was thinking amatuer porn but these are nice!


----------



## skieur

I think that you need to look at posing a lot more closely.  Two of the nude blond woman looked more like mug shots.  Very basic to people shots as well is that you don't cut them off at the feet, ankles, elbows or any other joints.

skieur


----------



## wchua24

i think the model should learn how to pose.


----------



## ATXshots

K_Pugh said:


> Apart from the noise issue i think they're quite well done.. maybe a little 'warm' in colour. As for the model, i think she has a very pretty face, and i like the images where the focus point is her face with tasteful composition of her body. (the 1st posted on Nov 2nd, and the last of the set of 3 at the curtains.)
> 
> Sort out the noise issues and display bigger photos.. off to a good start though i'd say. When i read the title "non pro.." i was thinking amatuer porn but these are nice!



I agree...I think *most* are great. The ones I don't like are the two of the model just standing straight...kinda clinical.

There was A LOT of noise.


----------



## aztech

what would be the most efficent filter to remove the noise?


----------



## SrBiscuit

aztech said:


> what's wrong with the model?


 
not a damn thing. just be glad that you've got someone who is willing to pose for you, let alone nude. the more you shoot her, the more comfortable she'll become, and then you can really work on technique and posing.
my wife occasionally lets me do shoots of her, but makes me dump 9 out of 10 images...even though she prefers the images dumped, it's a nice chance for me to work on lighting and technique, and how to pose a model. for pose ideas, register (if youre not already) over at deviantart.com, and check out their photo sections for artistic nude, glamour, and fashion photography. sometimes i get pose and light ideas from there.

jv17, if im understanding your comment correctly, i find it totally insulting to the model and aztech.:thumbdown: bad form. if you meant something else, i would clarify it so you don't come off poorly.

keep shooting aztech.


----------



## aztech

thank you sirbiscuit,

These are not even my shoots, believe it or not she did it all herself, I might do a photo session with her soon, we are still working on the details of the project. In my opinion Dorina has a wonderful potential, although some inhibition to work with other models as well.


----------



## Braomius

2nd and 3rd are great poses but the high iso trashed them, and the focus seems off in them. The first one looks like it was taken with a dslr and the rest look like they were taken with a really cheap point and shoot.


----------



## skieur

aztech said:


> what would be the most efficent filter to remove the noise?


 
A camera filter will not remove noise. What you need is either your standard Photoshop, PaintShop Pro, Lightroom photo editors etc. or plug-ins such as Noiseware Professional and others.

skieur


----------



## aztech

thanks skieur,  i have already processed the photos in photoshop and the result is much better. Although I prefer the manual level filter rather then the automatic one


----------



## third_shift|studios

I liked these b/c the composure's looked natural:

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/__SK0mKxMEg0/SQ2wFm1j2nI/AAAAAAAAAB0/47Qy_jDd1p0/s1600-h/profile1.jpg

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/__SK0mKxMEg0/SQ3IyltATvI/AAAAAAAAACM/rlmIKchX56M/s1600-h/mmmmm2.jpg


----------



## aztech

hey third_shift|studios,

I have taken the blog down for techical reasons, where did u get these links?  I thought they would refer only to the blog

cheers


----------



## third_shift|studios

i just right clicked and copied the image's address then posted.


----------



## rob91

You should put the photos back up, I'd like to see them.


----------

